# What kind of weight training program are you?re using these days?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What kind of weight training program are you’re using these days? It seems like training science has come a long way in the last ten years or so and I was wondering whether your philosophy of training has changed or if you’re doing anything new. I was also wondering if you’re competing any time soon. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

